# Fallen wood on state land



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I guess this is the best forum to post/ask. 

I have a cabin up in Hillman. Running low on cuttable wood on my property. The snowmobile and truck trails have tons of fallen wood on state land though. I assume I need a permit or something to cut and gather fallen wood on state land, if possible at all. Any insight?


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

I believe you do need a permit....and i also believe you can only cut fallen trees


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Google MiDNR and firewood ... or something to that effect, you'll find the info. If I remember correctly the permits are only good from sometime in spring until the end of Dec. Limited to 5 cord (I think) and yes only fallen dead trees.


----------



## LumberMatt (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello, I got a permit last year at the Atlanta DNR station for $20.00. It is good for a year and is very restricted for certain areas. They showed me maps of all the different areas. Some areas were only open before a certain month (July maybe). They were very helpful though. Next year I will try to find good areas first and then choose what area to get the permit for. My area seemed to have mostly pine in it. I was looking for hardwood. Half the fun of being up north is driving around and exploring, so it gives me something to hunt for off season. If you are looking for campfire wood I believe no permit is needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I had a permit last summer, but it expired at the end of Aug. I never cut a stick, most all of the wood was already taken by the time I got around to looking, but should be more down after the winter. Advise cutting soon after thaw to get any amount, 5 cords max 4 x 4 x 8 cords not face cords.


----------

